# Get Out And Explore! > Tech Section >  help!

## ianb4984

alright i went to go change my rear shocks on my xj today and the top bolts keep on turning and i can't get a wrench on the top of the bolt good enough to get it off and the bottom bolt on the pasanger side is broken.so i have no shocks in the rear and i don't want to drive it like that so i need to bring it somewhere to have it fix tomorrow so does anyone know if their is any place around manchester that will fix it.

----------


## XJPHOENIX

try calling Merrow's, it's on Lincoln Street in Manchester; XJsport works there.

----------

